# is this true about the GTO



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

found this on the internet saying that GTO came with tires too wide and rub against struts,,,there was no recall but there was a bunch of complaints,,mostly in 04 and 05 models,,heres the link

Pontiac GTO Oversized Tires Class Action Filed :: The Lemon Law Blog


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It isn't the tires, it is rear sag. Rear suspension fails/sags and causes it to rub on the tires. Search and you will find gold!


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

can this be fixed or do most GTO drivers leave it alone


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

It is true that Pontiac put a wider tire on the car, causing potential tire rub on the front, especially if it gets out of alignment or if you have a problem with something, ball joint ect that would cause a change in camber or caster ect. Never really had a problem with the 245's on mine but did notice what might have been rub on the strut, to resolve the possible issue I went with a 235 tire when I ordered new ones, but I did not realize that it would affect the hight of the tire also. So my tires are a bit shorter thus affecting speed and milage readings, just a bit. Next time I will just ask the folks at tire rack what the proper aspect ratio or tire should be for a 235 vs a 245. But long story short if 245 stands for the milimeters in width then 10 mm could be quite a difference and give one peace of mind with the rub issue.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

i do recall one time when i was in search of a GTO i found the history of one GTO that had like 3 or 4 times replaced the ball joints which makes sense considering what u said,,,i have a question when u got the 235 on did u notice any more rub,,,i was actually considering going bigger than 245 cause i want a wider more gripped tire,,ive heard of some guys that have gotten 265 etc on their stock wheels in the back


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That article was dated May 2007, a year and a half ago. And the verdict of the class action lawsuit was? I have heard nothing. Unless this case is pending it may have been dismissed? 

The wheels are wider than the Monaros except for the 18" wheels. The problems isn't the width of the tire but the failure of strut bushings which has been discussed countless times. IF there is strut rub the culprit is the struts leaning too far towards the wheel. Have the strut bushing checked for proper height. The remedy has been to adjust negative camber, you can only adjust it so far. My car has over 35K and I have NO signs of strut rub. I wish I did casue my dealer is replacing with Peddars parts under warranty. Every inspection I have the bushings measured to make sure they are not compressing. The compressing by the way was attributed to shipping procedures. Ratcheting the front end down it was found squashed the bushings. At any rate..... The 245's while close in proximity to the strut are ok. You should be able to pass a #2 pencil between the tire and the strut, if you cannot get the pencil through then your strut is tilting towards your wheel.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> My car has over 35K and I have NO signs of strut rub.


+1 Good to know about the pencil test, Judge.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

I dont think its the width of the tyre it is more like the side wall is to big
no Aus built cars have had this problem
and we run 235/40/18


----------

